# resection of lower eyelid



## BFAITHFUL (Nov 4, 2008)

please help with the following op note

patient had a subciliary incision was made in the diseased meibomian glands.  The dysplastic epithelium andthe tarsus of the lower eyelid resected in a wedge resection.

The specimen was immediately tagged and sent for pathology where upon pathologist suctioned all sites.  There was noevidence of any residual diseas at the margins of the resection.  With this knowledge, the patient had a canthotomy done to permit closure of the lower eyelid without pain.  The patient had then the tarsus repaired with 6-0 Vicryl, orbicularis oculi muscle repaired with 6-0 Vicryl, lower eyelid skin closed with 7-0 nylon, and the 5-0 nylon used for suture tarsorrhaphy.  A sterile dressing was placed on the lower eyelid.  The patient was then awakened and brought to recovery room.     path report states " excision of chalazion"

67800
dont want to code 67715 (canthotomy) it has a separate procedure indication
67875

does anyone have something different


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Have you looked at 67961/ 67966?


----------

